# Al fin!!! entregarán en concesión Centro Cívico de Lima!!!!!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Proinversión ratificó acuerdo para incluir complejo en el proceso de inversión privada.

Se planea construir un emporio comercial en buena parte de sus instalaciones. 

Nació en los 70. Era el orgullo de los limeños y muchos lo comparaban con un rascacielos, pero el tiempo y la desidia de las autoridades permitieron que su imponente estructura fuera perdiendo bríos. Así fue como a comienzo de los 80 se convirtió en un ambiente desolado.

En los 90, algunos organismos del Estado y de la Municipalidad de Lima se animaron a ocupar las oficinas del Centro Cívico y Comercial de Lima. Sin embargo, nunca se llegó a cubrir el total de su capacidad.


Proinversión ha dado un paso trascendental para convertir este enorme complejo en el más importante polo de desarrollo del Centro de Lima. En una resolución suprema, publicada ayer en El Peruano, se ratifica el acuerdo para entregar en concesión dichas instalaciones, con excepción de la torre principal (de 102 metros de altura), las cocheras, los depósitos del sótano y los pisos seis y siete de los edificios longitudinales. 


La construcción ofrece muchas ventajas: está ubicada en un área de intensa actividad comercial, rodeada de cuatro avenidas (Wilson, España, Bolivia y el Paseo de los Héroes Navales) que, de ser 'recuperadas' por la alcaldía de Lima, podrían convertir el Centro Cívico y Comercial en un interesante complejo empresarial. A esto se suman las futuras obras viales en los alrededores.

A la fecha, hay un proyecto base que está en manos de Proinversión, el cual incluye cines, tiendas y restaurantes. Cecilia Blume, jefa del gabinete de asesores del Ministerio de Economía, dijo que cada postor tendrá la posibilidad de presentar su propia idea de desarrollo. El monto mínimo a invertir es US$ 20 millones. Aún no hay fecha para convocar al concurso, pero se espera que sea antes de fin de año.

Me siento recontra feliz con esta noticia


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, ya era hora. Espero que sea como dicen, antes del 2006. Creo que el tiempo para invertir en esa zona es AHORA MISMO que los precios estan bajos. Cuando culminen con la estación y centro comercial Grau los precios subiran hasta el cielo, cuando se implemente el Corredor Vial subiran mucho mas. Es hora de aprovechar el momento e invertir!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Que buena noticia!


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

yo pondria una zona rosa en el edificio


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Esta noticia es excelente! Ojalá que se concrete rápido. Quiero venir desde La Molina por la Vía Expresa de Javier Prado, tomar el tren eléctrico hasta Grau, tomar allí un omnibus articulado a gas, bajarme y comprarme unos cigarros y revistas en la Estación Central del Paseo de la República y luego terminar en el cine y en un Bembo's en el Mall del Centro Cívico. Alucinante! Pero podría ser una realidad en un par de años!


----------



## ElRaportero (Apr 16, 2005)

puedes explicarme eso de la Estacion Central del Paseo de la republica?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La Estación Central Grau



















La Estación Grau sera el corazón del sistema de transporte de Lima, los nuevos buses articulados que circularán por toda la ciudad. La primera etapa comprende toda la avenida Alfonso Ugarte, la Via Expresa Paseo de La República y la Avenida Bolognesi.

Esta estación tendra un centro comercial y estara localizada debajo del Paseo de Los Héroes Navales.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Con eso nuestra nublada capital va ser una de las mejores del mundo en cuestion de infrestuctura una ves oi eso...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajajajajaa...tampoco tampoco!! Las mejores del mundo tienen monorieles, metros, trenes bala, etc...jeje.

Por lo menos tendremos un aceptable sistema de transportes, como en cualquier otra ciudad!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

QUé bueno, cuando vi la noticia hace tiempo en el foro pensé que iba a ser uno de los proyectos del montón que quedan en el aire. En serio que bueno que se vaya a mejorar ese lugar


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Quien sabe, quizas con estos proyectos tomen el Edificio Rimac o el del lado y los conviertan en departamentos. Quizas hasta empresas vuelvan a tomar oficinas en el edificio National-Panasonic o contruyan nuevos edificios de oficinas, comerciales o residenciales en los terrenos vacios.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

QUE BUENA NOTICIA


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que buena noticia! Haran los cines IMAX que tenian planeado ahi tambien?


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Muy buena noticia, ojala y siqquiera pinten el Centro Civico. Se ve horrible.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Esta noticia es excelente! Ojalá que se concrete rápido. Quiero venir desde La Molina por la Vía Expresa de Javier Prado, tomar el tren eléctrico hasta Grau, tomar allí un omnibus articulado a gas, bajarme y comprarme unos cigarros y revistas en la Estación Central del Paseo de la República y luego terminar en el cine y en un Bembo's en el Mall del Centro Cívico. Alucinante! Pero podría ser una realidad en un par de años!


buenazooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Esta noticia es excelente! Ojalá que se concrete rápido. Quiero venir desde La Molina por la Vía Expresa de Javier Prado, tomar el tren eléctrico hasta Grau, tomar allí un omnibus articulado a gas, bajarme y *comprarme unos cigarros * y revistas en la Estación Central del Paseo de la República y luego terminar en el cine y en un Bembo's en el Mall del Centro Cívico. Alucinante! Pero podría ser una realidad en un par de años!


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tienes razón! Fumar es dañino para la salud!   Bueno, cambio los cigarros por unos adornitos para mi costilla. Olvidé decir que en el ómnibus articulado no pagaría con monedas, sino con tarjeta magnética y que pasaría directamente de la Estación Central subterránea al Mall por una escalera eléctrica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ojala y tambien le den una pintadita al edificio principal del centro civico, se ve muy sucio, tambien que le cambien los vidrios.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Obvio pues! Deberian cubrirlo totalmente con vidrios cortina de un color azul, algo como la Torre Siglo XI. 

Pero si entra en concesión seguro que lo hacen, van a remodelar completamente la estructura.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ojala, pero como aqui en el Peru todo demora, hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Obvio pues! Deberian cubrirlo totalmente con vidrios cortina de un color azul, algo como la Torre Siglo XI.
> Pero si entra en concesión seguro que lo hacen, van a remodelar completamente la estructura.


Sería fabuloso. Allí sí que la Torre se convertiría en el símbolo de Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Seria como nuestro Empire states. jeje


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, sería el Incascraper No 1.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

aunque es nuestro unico incascraper, al menos trata de serlo con sus 102 m.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Deberian renovarle el ultimo piso al Centro Civico y crearle una punta piramide, se veria interesante.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El problema es que el edificio tiene forma de cruz. Sería difícil hacerle una punta.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Nunca he subido al ultimo piso, se deba tener una vista total de Lima, de hecho que se veria hasta la isla san Lorenzo, porque del edificio del ministerio del Trabajo se ve.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Deberían hacer un mirador o un super restaurant arriba.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Existe una propuesta de hacerle un restaurante en el último piso, sería un punto obligado para los turistas. Aunque sea para una Inca Kola kay:

Mi tío hoydía fue al centro y se sorprendió al ver las calles tan llenas pero limpias y también me contó de que cada vez hay más empresas interesadas en comprar lotes en la zona, porque se están empezando a revaluar y con la estación central se van a disparar.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La Galeria Compuplaza es un buen ejemplo a seguir, respetaron la fachada del viejo colegio de la recoleta, e hicieron en el interior un moderno local, esto sin duda ayuda a la recuperacion del centro.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Que buena noticia, esperemos que se realice y la renueven bien bonita. Claro, con un mirador en el último piso, eso no tenemos en Lima, o un restaurante también.
Que le cambien la fachada, con vidrios bonitos etc....


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Un restaurant no es una mala idea. Iluminando la antena de noche siquiera se veria mas atractivo. Aunque con las nubes bajas en invierno ni se veria igual.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Este era el proyecto inicial


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahi está! Que bacan se veria...claro, espero que tengan mas imaginación con el diseño.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu madre, si que se ve bueno, para cuando lo haran, espero sea pronto...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Obvio pues! Deberian cubrirlo totalmente con vidrios cortina de un color azul, algo como la Torre Siglo XI.
> 
> Pero si entra en concesión seguro que lo hacen, van a remodelar completamente la estructura.


Si pues, lo mismo quería yo para el aeropuerto pero ya ves que la torre la dejaron tal como estaba


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que? o sea que la torre del aeropuerto va a quedar asi de horrible, no puede ser ojala y se animen a uniformizarla con el resto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pero con paciencia y todo si se hace quedará increible, espero que se cumplan nuestros sueños y podamos hacer ese paseo pronto


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Pero con paciencia y todo si se hace quedará increible, espero que se cumplan nuestros sueños y podamos hacer ese paseo pronto


Vane tu le das a éste foro Incascrapers un toque de tranquilidad y paz!!

Saludos.

________________________
Perú, País con nombre propio.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Marques de Lima said:


> Vane tu le das a éste foro Incascrapers un toque de tranquilidad y paz!!
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...


PASASTE LOS 100 POSTS!!!
:dance:


----------

